# Is Tapatalk Broken?



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

I get an undending Connecting to Server.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm still on the non updated "paid" version and it's working fine. 

Note the classic version they posted on their website is not the same as the one I'm on which is the last version before the free'd it up (a$#holes) and if anyone wants a copy of the APK let me know.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

No.

Sent from my Tapatalk


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

I cleared app data, logged in again and all seems to be functioning again.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm having the same problem. I've tried signing out of Tapatalk and clearing the cache, but whenever I try to access TCF, I get an endless "Connecting to server..."


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

I also cleared app data.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank you!!


----------

